# Longines Olympic Conquest



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I recently bought this watch which had scratches to the crystal and case. With the help of some french abrasive toothepaste I removed most of the aformentioned




























scratches and finished off the crystal with Polywatch. I also put on a vintage Rally bracelet.

Cheers


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Any pictures of the original condition of the watch, be interesting to see the comparison.


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello,

I have an earlier posting on this watch where you can see the original state of the watch which quite amazed me as the seller said it was in "perfect condition". But I must admit this isn't the first "perfect condition "watch or Ray Ban that I have recieved which is far from being perfect.

The toothepaste got rid of a very deep scratch on the crystal and got the case shining. The Polywatch finished off the crystal including the deep scracth and light superficial scratches. Overall the watch feels better to wear and clean. Alot of sellers particularly on Ebay don't even bother a minimal clean up of a watch. A bit of elbow grease and the right product makes all the difference in the world.

Cheers


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

The deep scratches are still there but overall the watch "shines" better.

Cheers


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks good. Will any toothpaste work, or does it have to be that one?


----------

